# Snicli



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Ismeritek a _snicli _szót?

Ha igen, akkor milyen értelemben használjátok?

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Hallani hallottam, de használni már nem... Meg kellett néznem az egynyelvű szótárban a jelentést ahhoz, hogy be tudjam azonosítani, hogy honnan hallhattam: szerintem anyukámtól, hogy az ő szülei még így hívták a(z enni való) hússzeletet.


----------



## franknagy

A snicli sült hús. A bécsi németséggel sniclinek ejtett "Wienek Schnitzel"="bécsiszeletből" származik.


----------



## francisgranada

Meglátjuk, válaszol-e még valaki, de az eddigiekből az tűnik ki, hogy általában nem használatos. Nálunk viszont igen, éspedig _fasírozott _jelentéssel. Tehát nálunk a sült hús vagy a rántott hús/szelet nem (volt) snicli.

Itt egy kép (érdekes, hogy a neve "faširani šnicli", ami _fasírozott sniclit/szeletet_ jelenthet, gondolom szerbül vagy horvátul).


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> faširani šnicli


Nálunk bundáznak mindent, a fasírttól a hagymáig, a padlizsánig. Fuj! Csöpög róluk a többször használt éttermi [gép]olaj.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ismeritek a _snicli _szót?
> 
> Ha igen, akkor milyen értelemben használjátok?
> 
> Köszi.



En nem ismerem.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem ismerem, sosem használtuk otthon, nem hallottam.


----------

